# Is there a thread/site with pics of all the color/coat variations?



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I have read and read the threads here about colors and coats and just when I think I understand I realized I missed something and everything I thought I just read was really something else. Is there a "for dummies" site or thread that maybe has pics? Something like, "this is a black and tan" "this is a blanket back" etc and then maybe bullet points under each of the basic requirements of each?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I really like this one:
Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, COLOR & PIGMENT


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

That's an excellent article - thanks for posting it.
________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh thank you!!! The confusion in my head has been awful...this helps so much!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I think the Linda Shaw site is the most technical and it's my first go to. 
For pictures and some of the mroe bizarre colors I like these 2 sites...
4GSD - Coat Colours

GSD Patterns, Colors, Coat Lengths & More


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

The breed we love comes in so many varieties, that is what I love about it! Kinda like Labs, black , yellow and chocolate LOL! However no guessing there.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Another question...is there something similar that shows the pattern types (ie blanket back, saddle back, etc so I can compare visually those to the ones on that site and understand better? Did I mention I am the person for whom those "... for Dummies" books are written?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just think that solid black, black sable, red sable and bi-color are absolutely stunning. I would love to have one of each.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

ooo two posts while i was typing...off to check the links....


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

dogsnkiddos said:


> Another question...is there something similar that shows the pattern types (ie blanket back, saddle back, etc so I can compare visually those to the ones on that site and understand better? Did I mention I am the person for whom those "... for Dummies" books are written?


Go to the links:



JKlatsky said:


> I think the Linda Shaw site is the most technical and it's my first go to.
> For pictures and some of the mroe bizarre colors I like these 2 sites...
> 4GSD - Coat Colours
> 
> GSD Patterns, Colors, Coat Lengths & More


This is a great site to compare changes over time in AKC and German lines, lots of pictures too...

past to present (click that link)


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you all for your links...when I read the first one I feel like I can match the info to all the photos and get a better understanding... helps me organize it in my head...


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I found photos of dogs that were like twins to one of our long since gone dogs on those sites...that was very informative. I also now think Old Bitch is a black and creme/silver...I'd never thought about my OWN dogs...just wanted to understand (and get a mental image when I am reading) what people meant in various posts... very interesting! Now I think I will look again and try to figure out the Beast (who I suspect is Beast Coated and Colored and thus will not appear on the sites).


----------

